

The Zen of “Go Away” Rates - bastian
http://www.caffeinatedcoder.com/the-zen-of-%E2%80%9Cgo-away%E2%80%9D-rates/

======
abentspoon
A high price signals high quality, a high time estimate signals either a
complex implementation, or an incompetent implementor.

If your manager gets excited about your "go away" time estimate, he's likely
hoping you will "go away".

